# Tamron verlost Objektive



## Dr Dau (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Aus Anlass des 60. Geburtstags verlost Tamron über das ganze Jahr verteilt 60 Objetive.
Jeden Monat sind also 5 Objektive zu gewinnen.
Jubiläums-Gewinnspiel

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Chuchie (20. Februar 2010)

gute aktion..verlosungen sind nie verkehrt. 
wobei ich die aktion von sigma auch ziemlich cool fand..das mit den 30 guten taten..


----------

